# Help needed from experts with patience



## Bodrighy (6 Jan 2007)

Hi guys,
I am about as new as they come to this having done some turning at school in the 60'sa (ouch I hate admittimg that) I was recently given a little black & Decker attachment and thought I would have a go again. Unfortunately it was infectious and I am now being driven mad by it's limitations. My budget is low (really low, max £150) and whilst I would love to be able to go for 36" bowls and baseball bat sized spindle work I am trying to be realistic. Reading through the last couple of months here I get the idea that there are a couple of lathes out there that would be ideal. I am working in an attic so space is a premium as well.
So far on my Black and Decker on top of a workmate I have achieved only a new handle for the frying pan, a couple of handles for some tools, a ring holder and a small candle holder. The ring holder was quite nice......
Any help / advice gratefully received.  

P.S. I have access to Eucalyptus. I've got a 4'x5" fairly straight branch at the moment but could get more. Is it any good?

Bodrighy


----------



## Anonymous (6 Jan 2007)

Hi *Bodrighy* and welcome!
I've copied this from another thread:
I have a SIP mini lathe... neat little job used mainly on demos 'cos of its portability. Only one small criticism, the cam lock on the tool rest isn't as positive as it might be! 

Have you looked at the Axminister M330 (I have one of these too!) 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp? ... e=1&jump=0 

it's more robust but doesn't have variable speed (I leave mine on max speed so it's no problem) 

Or http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp? ... e=1&jump=0 

If you haven't already done so, have a browse around the topics for more info...

Eucalyptus can be bland in appearance but I like turning it just for the smell :wink:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (6 Jan 2007)

Hi Bodrighy

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## PowerTool (6 Jan 2007)

Hello and welcome  

Can only half-answer your question - I have patience,but I'm no expert :lol: 
Been turning for about eighteen months now; started with a small benchtop lathe,upgraded it to the Perform CCBL about two or three months ago.
I only ended up getting this due to an unexpected bonus at work,otherwise I would have gone for the CCSL that Graham mentioned.
Very happy with mine for the price,so can only agree with those already mentioned.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (6 Jan 2007)

Welcome to the forum *Bodrighy*, my only observation is that a lathe with easily (no belt changes) variable speed makes for an easier and more enjoyable experience.
I know that there are many who happily work on 'fixed' speed lathes, *Oldsoke* for one, his stuff is so small he needs high speed only, but I am constantly varying the speed for balance, cut performance and finishing, so much easier.

If you can get across east to Axminster and ask for some demos of the small lathes (phone them and ask when resident turner is available for demo) you may get a feel for what suits you. Not saying it has to be one of their offering, just a good range of patterns.

Remember if you are on a tight budget that a decent chuck and one or two nice to have accessories could cost as much as the lathe again.

If small is going to be your world, as far as turning is concerned for whatever reason then some thing like the SIP Mini would have been ideal I would have thought:






Check around for prices, have seen it for as low as £95.00 and there are other branded clones of same machine, although personally I would stick with SIP, based on past customer service. You may find one second hand from someone upgrading.


----------



## woodbloke (6 Jan 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum - Rob


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Jan 2007)

Thanks for this guys. I didn't realise there were so many different lathes. Now if I had a grand to spare and a workshop......must buy that lottery ticket.

Is a swivel head worth looking at? The Perform CCL has variable speed and seems to have slower speeds than the others if that's of useand a swivel headstock. Also has stand which would save creating a special bench. 

decisions decisions
Bodrighy


----------



## woodbloke (6 Jan 2007)

Once you know the type of thing you are looking for, it might be worth a trawl thru' the Bay to see what's up for grabs....quite allot on there usually - Rob


----------



## CHJ (6 Jan 2007)

Bodrighy":xh7ogkez said:


> Is a swivel head worth looking at? The Perform CCL has variable speed and seems to have slower speeds than the others if that's of use and a swivel headstock. Also has stand which would save creating a special bench. Bodrighy



The swivel head is only really necessary if you are into larger diameter bowls or platters, It can however make access to the inside of even a small bowl easier as you are able to turn the bowl out to face you rather than leaning over the bed.

The CCL does the job, it is what I used as a newbie to turning up until Nov.05 It may need some fettling of rough casting edges and like all these vario belt drives appreciates a service, regularity depending on usage. It is capable of the occasional large item with patience.
As far as the stand is concerned, I note you are working in an attic, the wooden floors might be a source of noise and vibration with a larger machine. The stand is adequate to support the lathe but benefits from the fitting of shelves etc. to stiffen it up, mine was bolted to a concrete floor, perhaps a couple of paving slabs resting on felt or high density foam may be beneficial to mount it on.


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Jan 2007)

woodbloke":4e30q0x5 said:


> Once you know the type of thing you are looking for, it might be worth a trawl thru' the Bay to see what's up for grabs....quite allot on there usually - Rob



I have had a look through Ebay over the last week or so and most of the stuff is either outside my league (cost & size)or obscure and old. Myford for £56 that is local to me was tempting but it looks huge and the vendor says it won't take a morse taper which I gather is pretty useful also a coronet major but built in the 59's as far as I can make outand more of a workshop on legs.
I have to decide whether to go new with a guarantee etc or risk 2nd hand. My ignorance is leading me into doing the former. Later I'll probably use E-bay forchucks tools etc. There seem to be no end of stuff cheap.
Need to hurry though, that log of eucalyptus is glaring at me from the corner of the kitcjen and I am surrounde by beech hedges that really need drastic trimming......


----------



## bwlossie (6 Jan 2007)

Hi Bodrighy,
I am even newer to all this than you!
I bought a Sealey SM42 from ebay just 3/4 months ago. Got it for £51 and went to Skegness for the day to pick it up.
Never done anything with wood before, was not even allowed in the school woodworking lessons 'cos "i couldn't do it"
I am trying at the moment to teach myself and have been borrowing videos, reading this forum, all sorts to get a bit of experience before buying "good" wood.
You will gather from that, that my main timber is very wet/green. Microwave on overtime.
I have some cedar, ash and a small piece of pine. My friend knows a tree surgeon and is making enquiries for me.
Best of luck in your turning.[/u]


----------



## PowerTool (6 Jan 2007)

Welcome to the (ever-growing) forum  

Glad you've progressed from browsing to joining in.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Jan 2007)

bwlossie":2ttf4e8c said:


> Hi Bodrighy,
> I am even newer to all this than you!
> I bought a Sealey SM42 from ebay just 3/4 months ago. Got it for £51 and went to Skegness for the day to pick it up.
> .[/u]



If I can be patient perhaps I should wait a bit longer for somethingto come up on Ebay. 
I've seen some stuff but in my ignorance nothing that I have ever heard of so I try and google the lathe but often there isn't enough detail just a make with no model etc (':?')

Post some of the stuff you do bwlossie I find the pics good for inspiration. Seeing some of the stuffthat all these experts are turning out makes weweak at the knees
Bodrighy(':shock:')


----------



## Anonymous (6 Jan 2007)

*Bodrighy*

Have a look around the net for woodturning clubs... they sometimes have adverts from members...

You'll find quite a few :wink: on here:
http://www.woodturners.co.uk/


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Jan 2007)

oldsoke":1ile35ya said:


> *Bodrighy*
> 
> Have a look around the net for woodturning clubs... they sometimes have adverts from members...
> http://www.woodturners.co.uk/



Thanks 

I picked that idea up reading through the forum. The nearest one is 30 miles away. If anyone knows of any closer to Exmoor please let me know. I reckon I'd learn more watching than reading.

Bodrighy


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Jan 2007)

Anyone know anything about this lathe?[/url]


----------



## Anonymous (6 Jan 2007)

Russel will be able to give you chapter and verse on this one...


----------



## paulm (6 Jan 2007)

Yep, decent small lathe, had one myself a few years ago as a starter lathe.

Good basic machine, doubt it's only six years old though, I had a cl3 version in green paint that was seven years old and the blue paint was what they used prior to green. I would guess more like 8 to 10 years old, but not necessarily a problem as long as the motor and bearings are still sound.

Would do fine for turning small bowls and spindle work.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## bwlossie (7 Jan 2007)

Hi Bodrighy,
If someone can tell me how to display an image I have a couple of photos for you.
I have posted photos on other forums but only needed to right click/add picture/and away we go.
Not figured out how to do it here yet.

Barry.





[/img]


----------



## paulm (7 Jan 2007)

There's a sticky at the top of the General board that covers posting of pictures very comprehensively.

Even managed it myself first time yesterday so obviously not too complicated !!!

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## RobertMP (7 Jan 2007)

Bodrighy":1fki6hwi said:


> Hi guys,
> I am about as new as they come to this having done some turning at school in the 60's



I'm in the same boat! 

My school turning was late 60's maybe just into 70's and I've not touched any since.

I think I'll enjoy it and need a lathe to find out 

Bit of a loner so I don't think clubs are the way for me. Current plan is to buy something OK but cheap to see if it is as good as I remember. If it is then I'll throw some money at getting a good lathe and tools/accessories.

Don't even know what I'll like to make when I can!

Least if I bid on something on ebay I know who I'll be bidding against having read the threads here 

I think I joined here last March thinking I'd have my workshop ready to use in a few months..... just about at the buying toys stage now.


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Jan 2007)

Sorry to be a pain guys.... I have just seen this lathe on e-bay justdown the road from me. Transport & pick up is a big problem as I live miles from most people, I have tried googling the model but get nothing so can anyone identify this and tell me whether it's worth bidding for and if so what it is worth going to. 

When I get up and running I promise to give Chas a run for his money

MC-940


----------



## bwlossie (7 Jan 2007)

Chisel,
I have got my pictures stored on my ISP [AOL]
I have gone through the instructions but at the stage all I can see is the url and not the picture.
Any ideas?

Barry.


----------



## paulm (7 Jan 2007)

Hi B,

Could be wrong because the pictures are pretty poor, but looks like one of the very basic models with just the one tubular bed bar, like you could get in B&Q or elsewhere.

Sure it would turn things but expect it would be very tiresome and frustrating to use.

I would save your money and get a better made model that will keep you enthuisastic.

Keep looking, there's one out there somewhere !

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## bwlossie (7 Jan 2007)

I hope this works....

A dish made from very wet wood and undergoing microwave treatment







Then I needed some fruit to put in it.....


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Jan 2007)

chisel":3jvv8ag8 said:


> Hi B,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I know, be patient......
It's even worse now as my drill as packed up so I can't even play with the lathe attachment on that. I'll get ther...eventually


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Jan 2007)

bwlossie":12m500nb said:


> I hope this works....
> 
> A dish made from very wet wood and undergoing microwave treatment



It worked....and you are no 'newbie' except perhaps to the forum. They look good to me anyway
Bodrighy


----------



## bwlossie (7 Jan 2007)

Glad to finally get the idea on pictures.
Would appreciate comments, tips, suggestions from the experts.

Barry.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Jan 2007)

When you drill the hole for the stalk on the fruit, make it at an angle... stalk length only needs to be about 1/2" (13mm) max... slice the top off at angle as well :wink: 

Use the head from a wild poppy (dried ) for the calyx at the bottom of the fruit.... with a dab of superglue...


----------



## bwlossie (7 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the tip Oldsoke.
I have seen some turned fruit with a clove used. Would have tried that but haven't any at the moment.

Barry.


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Jan 2007)

I have been doing some detective work and apparently this lathe is made by Topmaq whoever they may be. I can only find them in a New Zealand site where they sell for NZ$ 399 (about £146 proper money.)
Possible price and location is tempting as most things on Ebay would cost me about £40 in petrol just to collect.You seem to have a monopoly up north on 2nd hand lathes at the moment. 
Chisels advice earlier holds me back. Anyone out thee ever heard about them?

site selling

Just type MC940 into the search box to view

Thanks again for your patience with an silly person 

Bodrighy


----------



## Anonymous (7 Jan 2007)

looks like another overpriced chinese copy of an early record design...

have a look at the SIP and Draper dealers sites...


----------



## NickWelford (8 Jan 2007)

Bear in mind something else, which you might not have considered yet. Once you have a lathe you have an ideal power source for other things. Of course, variable speed is really key for most, but I do buffing and sanding using the lathe with a jacobs chuck and worm for buffing wheels and an arbor for a home made sanding drum. Also you can affix a flexible drive and use that for all sorts of things. Much better than using a drill as a power source.

Also, I found that once I had a lathe, I wanted to turn larger items. Which led to a larger lathe and swivel head. You can tuen very small items on a large lathe but not vice versa.


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Jan 2007)

Hi guys,

Having read and re-read the messages on the forum, (I don't think I've missed any) I have finally plumped for either the Axminster M330 or the Perform CCL. Looks like I'll be making a trip to Axminster soon. Thanks for your help and adviceProbably the latter, it seems to offer more for the money. That is unless something I can get to comes up on E-Bay by the end of the month. I have a basic set of chisels and a grinder so a chuck will have to wait a month or two and I can practice and get used to the lathe first. I have also ordered Keith Rowley's book to keep me going unti I get the lathe as everyone in the forum seems to swear by it. 
.

P.S. If anyone has a lathe to sell in the £100 - £150 bracket. in the meantime and doesn't live too far from Exmoor PM me or something. I'll keep you posted with my 'progression' once I get going. 
First pics are likely to be of the 'What not to do' and 'This could happen to you' variety.

Bodrighy


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jan 2007)

Evening guys,

I have been going through the stuff I have from my father in law which came with my drill operated lathe. I know that the face plate, tool rest etc will probably be of no use but the lathe was powered via a foot control. A bit like a rheostat that allowed you to run at a variable speed depending how far you pushed it down.

I have noticed that for some turning speeds lower than those available on the two lathes I am contemplating, would this switch be seful or not? I don't know whether for some reason it might damage the motor using it.

A very frustrated would be turner.
Bodrigh


----------



## PowerTool (12 Jan 2007)

Don't think it would be worth trying to wire it up - larger variable-speed lathes are often three-phase motors run via an inverter.Smaller lathes are quite okay at higher speeds,as you are turning smaller-diameter timber (less mass off-balance,and lower peripheral velocity)

Andrew


----------



## Blister (12 Jan 2007)

Bodrighy

have sent you a PM


----------



## RobertMP (12 Jan 2007)

Bodrighy,

Have you checked the adtrader site I linked to in my 'clueless newbie' thread? You can sort results by area. I don't think the asking prices are too bad - certainly better than ebay.

I just put in the keyword > lathe < and my postcode in the search boxes on the left of the page.

http://193.243.131.17/index.php

Robert.


----------



## CHJ (12 Jan 2007)

Bodrighy":37702ax2 said:


> but the lathe was powered via a foot control. A bit like a rheostat that allowed you to run at a variable speed depending how far you pushed it down. ....would this switch be seful or not?
> Bodrigh



No, the control will be of no use unless it is a very small lathe powered by a series (brushes) motor like that fitted in your electric drill.

Most lathes have an induction motor which can only be 'speed controlled' by changing the frequency, hence the need to change between belt pulleys or have some form of variomatic gearbox fitted.


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Jan 2007)

RobertMP":1ii4ng49 said:


> Bodrighy,
> 
> Have you checked the adtrader site I linked to in my 'clueless newbie' thread? You can sort results by area. I don't think the asking prices are too bad - certainly better than ebay.
> 
> ...



Thanks Robert, I saw your suggestion and gave it a whirl. As yet there has been no lathe worth having, of a price I can afford, that will fit in my attic and that is within reasonable distance of Exmoor. Most of the good ones I'd have to add about another £30 - £40 in travel costs. I suspect I will be buyng new from Axminster which is within hailing distamce.


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Jan 2007)

Went over to Yandles today and took swmbo with me. Left her in the gallery ooing and aahing over the things there and had a look around the tool room. They had a bottom end Record, ex display for sale £50 pound off. Offered me the live tail and drive centre for another £20 to go with it. Unfortunately (fortunately) I had my daughter and grandson in the car and so couldn't get it in as I would have had to drop the seats to fit it in the car.....Drat!!!!!
Still I am now more or less fixed on the Perform CCL. If anyone knows any reason why I should avoid thisplease let me know. Part of my reason for getting it is looking at the stuff that you turned out on one of these machines Chas. Anything you can do I can aim for :lol: 

Only problem I have now is that the boss expects me to turn out stuff like we saw in the gallery for her. I have tried to explain that it takes a bit of practice and that the best she can expect for a while is a couple of toothpicks and chopsticks and maybe a coaster or two. 

Pete


----------



## paulm (13 Jan 2007)

The Perform seems fine by all accounts I have read about it, should do you fine Pete.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## CHJ (13 Jan 2007)

Bodrighy":1qhek8e3 said:


> ...snip...Still I am now more or less fixed on the Perform CCL. If anyone knows any reason why I should avoid thisplease let me know. Part of my reason for getting it is looking at the stuff that you turned out on one of these machines Chas. Anything you can do I can aim for :lol:
> ...snip...Pete



Well they are not the Rolls Royce of machines but they spin a bit of wood, limited power which is not a bad thing for new starters as far as safety is concerned, and leads to optimum use of tools and techniques, not a lot of finesse about the castings finish but I have seen them sold under other brand names for higher prices and they seemed no better. Heed the requirements of drive servicing; be prepared for the first belt to wear out quicker than expected.

By the time you have honed your skills on one of them it will give you an appreciation of where you need to go next.

I know many will say buy the best you can afford, my spin on that is that for a beginner who does not know if the hobby will gel and/or if your money is limited it is better spent on good tools, grinding wheels, chucks, abrasives and finishing products, all the fancy lathes in the world are no use to you if you can't easily hold the work or shape it because of lack of support bits.


----------



## Blister (13 Jan 2007)

Hi , have you looked at this on Ebay 

may be of interest 

260075339867

:lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Jan 2007)

Thanks, I missed that one somehow. Even if the lathe isn't that good, the chucks are worth the price. The travelling wood be worth it. I've put in a bid and will see what happens.
Thanks again

Pete


----------



## Blister (14 Jan 2007)

But I forgot to mention  

If you win it you must lend me the videos :lol: 

Deal :lol: or no deal


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Jan 2007)

Deal. The least I could do as you put me onto it in the first place. Now we'll have to just wait and see. Let's hope I'm as lucky as you were with your find
Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Jan 2007)

I asked for the description and this is what I was given. Trying to Google it I find the company but not the lathe. Possibly now Harrisons, possibly american. 

"it is a multico pro mex turning speeds range from 250-2500 rev per min and the approx distance between centres is 700mm"

Antone heard of it?


----------



## Blister (15 Jan 2007)

???????????????????


did you win it ??

am I getting to see the videos ??????????


:lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Jan 2007)

Sorry but £200 was my top limit. I'd have had to hire a van to get it all from Nottingham to Exmoor as well which would have brought it nearer to £300 anyway. It eventually went for £310, more than I can afford at the moment as a newbie. 

If I get any videos, they seem a good idea anyway, I'll let you know, maybe start a postal library or something. Borrower pays delivery. What's that, about £1 both ways?

Bodrighy (Pete)


----------

